# Light up LED cube



## DMUser (Dec 17, 2013)

I was watching a video on YouTube and there was a transparent cube with a LED light in the center, but it was a very cheap cube. I thought it would be cool to get a clear MoYu WeiLong (or any other transparent cube) and put LED lights around the core. There isn't enough space in the regular core so I'm thinking about buying a Gans III core, bolts, and springs and putting them in a clear cube as Gans III's don't come in transparent.
It would be cool to solve in the dark or just to add to the collection.
Just sharing my ideas.


----------



## Logical101 (Dec 17, 2013)

thats a very nice idea, but wont the leds be off center?


----------



## Echo Cubing (Dec 17, 2013)

I think you meant digital cube which is expensive in the US


----------



## Logical101 (Dec 17, 2013)

Echo Cubing said:


> I think you meant digital cube which is expensive in the US



link please


----------



## Echo Cubing (Dec 17, 2013)

Touch cube on 2009 New York Toy Fair
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5LXfcx1XMU


----------



## Sungjin Kim (Dec 17, 2013)

i think the op meant this cube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HO7nAMeOw_8
his channel was promoted by crazybadcuber


----------



## DMUser (Dec 18, 2013)

Sungjin Kim said:


> i think the op meant this cube
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HO7nAMeOw_8
> his channel was promoted by crazybadcuber


Yes that one. The internal pieces didn't look very speedcubey and I think a clear WeiLong or CX3 would be cool.


----------

